# Ovation Celebrity for beginner?



## matthew_131 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello,
I have been playing guitar(mostly electric) for 3 months and I was looking at the ovation celebrity. It feels more like an electric to me. Will this be a good choice for me?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've owned several Ovations. They are good, playable guitars but what I could never get used to is the way they want roll out at the bottom due to the slippery rounded back. It always happened to me either with a strap or sitting.


----------



## matthew_131 (Sep 29, 2013)

I own a yamaha FG700ms currently. will an acoustic sound good if i amp it up and give them some distortions? I saw Zakk and Kurt did this before
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgeDbB5pbO4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8

Should i keep my guitar or sell it and switch it for an ovation?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Hang on to the Yamaha for a while longer. You've only been playing 3 months. Re evaluate your needs in 12 months time and if you're still playing (i'm sure you will be) you will be in a better position to determine your musical requirements.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a real nice ovation a couple years ago. early 70's, made in the USA, ebony fingerboard with MOP inlays, really nice sunburst. awesome looking guitar, but it sounded like absolute crap and kept sliding away from me if i played sitting down. would never buy another one.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

They do tend to slide off. I have owned several in the past and did not like the overall sound of these, acoustic or plugged.I think there are other choices out there.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

matthew_131 said:


> I own a yamaha FG700ms currently. will an acoustic sound good if i amp it up and give them some distortions? I saw Zakk and Kurt did this before
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgeDbB5pbO4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8
> 
> Should i keep my guitar or sell it and switch it for an ovation?


That's a rather niche application for an acoustic guitar. Why not just play those bits on an electric and be done with it?

Assuming there's nothing wrong with your Yamaha, I'd keep it. You'll never get your money back selling it off.

And don't even think about buying an Ovation until you've spent some time playing one.

Only my opinion, of course.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had one once. i hated it


----------



## matthew_131 (Sep 29, 2013)

I am in university right now and I live on campus. Dont think I have place to store one extra guitar =(


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> Only my opinion, of course.


Based on the other response I would say it's not just your opinion.
Although there are people out there who would disagree, the responses are pretty much aligned.
And I agree.
And if anybody does get an Ovation, your advice-"And don't even think about buying an Ovation until you've spent some time playing one." is very sound.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Hang on to the Yamaha for a while longer. You've only been playing 3 months. Re evaluate your needs in 12 months time and if you're still playing (i'm sure you will be) you will be in a better position to determine your musical requirements.


Excellent advice! ... and, in addition, what has been written by others

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

As far as the Ovation all I can say is been there done that. didn't like it and would never do it again.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I just gave away an Adamas style Celebrity to my neighbour a few months ago. He dropped by to take me up on my offer to loan it to him whenever he liked. When he asked to borrow it, I said he could keep it. I never played it and it was taking up valuable real estate. My neighbour was very happy though.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the wife bought me a very nice Ovation "collectors Edition" one year from christmas. I "learned" to hang onto it......I put it on my left leg and sort of straddle it between my legs while pushing it in towards me with my right arm. I find the neck very thin. Who ever said "play one before you buy one" was 100% right.


----------

